# 18s?



## BigA10 (May 1, 2009)

I was looking for 4 18s?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a guy in Allentown Craigslist selling a set with new tires for like $1200. There is a guy BasGoat04 or something like that on LS1GTO.com that is always selling stuff. I bought things from him in the past. He was an awsome selling. I tihnk he hasa set of 18s that are painted gunmetal.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

BigA10 said:


> I was looking for 4 18s?


The factory type 18s ??? check ebay


----------

